# Problem mit Netgear SC101 - Zugriff



## sterndi (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo Tutorials.de Benutzer!

Ich habe vor kurzem mein Netzwerk erweitert. 
Ich habe einen Router mit Wlan und 4 Ports über dem Ich ins Internet gehe.
Funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Nun ist es so das ich mehrere Geräte in meinen abstellraum verbannt habe da die zu laut sind 

TestWebserver und das Sc101 von Netgear

Die sind ebenfalls verbunden mit einem Router verbunden der eine Wireless Bridge ermöglicht. 

Funktioniert einwandfrei ich kann auf beide Router Zugreifen auf den Testserver auch alles kein problem.

Bis auf das SC101. 
Das SC101 wird zwar erkannt kann aber nicht drauf zugreifen.

Zu Meinen einstellungen.

Router 1 mit Internet:
IP: 192.168.1.1
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway und alles fürs Internet


Router 2:
IP 192.168.1.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.1 

Router 2 Vergibt zusätzlich DHCP IP-Adressen.

Jetzt zu meinen Problem was mache Ich falsch?

Denn wenn Ich das ganze auf den Router 1 Hänge gehts ?

Besten dank in vorraus für EURE Antworten.

mfg
cBinder


----------



## fastfred (12. Februar 2007)

Hi,

kannst du bei Router 2 sehen, ob und welche IP dem SC101 zugewiesen wurde?

Gruß
Fast Fred


----------



## saschamm (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 
das gleiche Problem habe ich auch nur das ich fritz box habe und auf switsch 2 PCs LAN und 1 Wlan habe.

alle PCs erkennen sc101 aber die können es nicht öffnen, wenn ich es aufmacen will kommt fenster öffnen mit!

was soll ich tun 



Gruß


----------

